# Anyone joining the March for Peace or another demonstration to counter the Int'l Burn the Koran Day? September 11, Gainesville



## OnTheBrink (Jan 24, 2004)

On September 11th in Gainesville, FL, this organization will "host" International Burn a Koran Day.

Is anyone in the area planning to go for a protest of any kind? I read about the Gainesville March for Peace and might drive up to participate in that. Anyone else??


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

Moving this to Activism.










tinybutterfly


----------

